# Serbian/Croatian (BCS): Dijalektizmi i regionalizmi



## frumos

Veliki pozdrav svima!
Bas mi je drago sto sam otkrio ovaj zanimljiv forum! U ovoj temi svaki od nas bi mogao da predoci zanimljive dijalekatske ili regionalne reci (neknjizevne). Pisite svasta vam padne napamet! Ja naprimer nisam dobro upoznat, posto sam poceo da se bavim srpskim i hrvatskim jezikom jedva pre dve godine, ali stvarno ce mi biti zanimljivo da naucim neke nove reci. Evo naprimer nekoliko reci s jugoistoka Srbije, mnogo od kojih su u stvari turksog porekla :

чушке - паприке
убав - леп
зборити - говорити
сас - са
скубем си веџе - чупам обрве

Medjutim, zanima me sta znaci vojvodjanska rec _begeš? _Pretpostvaljam (cak sam i siguran) da je madjarskog porekla...


----------



## Athaulf

frumos said:


> Veliki pozdrav svima!
> Bas mi je drago sto sam otkrio ovaj zanimljiv forum! U ovoj temi svaki od nas bi mogao da predoci zanimljive dijalekatske ili regionalne reci (neknjizevne). Pisite svasta vam padne napamet! Ja naprimer nisam dobro upoznat, posto sam poceo da se bavim srpskim i hrvatskim jezikom jedva pre dve godine, ali stvarno ce mi biti zanimljivo da naucim neke nove reci. Evo naprimer nekoliko reci s jugoistoka Srbije, mnogo od kojih su u stvari turksog porekla :
> 
> чушке - паприке
> убав - леп
> зборити - говорити
> сас - са
> скубем си веџе - чупам обрве



_Zboriti _je sasvim standardna književna riječ u hrvatskom i srpskom. Dapače, većini ljudi će ta riječ zvučati vrlo formalno; u svakodnevnom govoru se češće koristi _govoriti_ ili _pričati_. Sve tri riječi su, koliko je meni poznato, čiste slavenske.

Evo nekoliko mojih omiljenih turcizama iz Bosne:

_kurtalistati se_ = riješiti se nekog problema ili muke (_Nek' sam ga se samo kurtalis'o!_ )
_bujrum_ = uzvik koji, ovisno o kontekstu, može značiti "izvoli", "prijatno", "ponudi se slobodno" ili "kako god hoćeš"
_mašala_ = uzvik oduševljenja, ponekad sarkastičan
_zijan, uzijaniti_ = šteta, napraviti štetu, pokvariti 
_durati _= trpjeti, podnositi 




> Medjutim, zanima me sta znaci vojvodjanska rec _begeš? _Pretpostvaljam (cak sam i siguran) da je madjarskog porekla...


Ja se nikako nisam mogao sjetiti, iako sam tu riječ čuo ranije... Srećom, ovdje se može naći interesantan rječnik vojvođanskih regionalizama, koji kaže da je _begeš_ = _kontrabas_. 

Čini se, međutim, da ta riječ nema isto značenje u mađarskom.


----------



## frumos

Hvala puno na interesantnim informacijama i korisnim linkovima, Athaulf! U vezi sa turcizama iz Bosne, evo jedne anekdote od prošlog ljeta :

Na povratku sa dalmatinske obale sam prošao preko Bosne. Bijaše vrlo topli dan pa se odlučih naručiti _Ajran__ (__za __oni __koji __ne __znaju __to __je __turcizam__) _u jednom restoranu na Bašćaršiji, u Sarajevu. Kod nas u Bugarskoj, _Ajran _je mešavina od kiselog mlijeka i hladne vode - gotovo isti "produkt" mi je doneo i sarajevski konobar, dodajući da to nije baš _ajran_, nego _jogurt _koji je nešto gušći od ajrana.
Sutradan, već u Zlatiboru u Srbiji, opet sam naručio _ajran _na doručku. Ali tada je slijedio začuđeni pogled konobara, čiji je odgovor bio : “Izvinite ali nisam vas baš najbolje razumeo…”. Za razliku od sarajevskog konobara, ovaj u Zlatiboru uopće nije ni znao što je _ajran, _pa sam morao da mu objasnim. Tek se je onda sjetio što sam imao u vidu – « to mi ovde zovemo _jogurt_om »- dodao je nakraju. Stvarno sam bio zbunjen.
Baš mi je bilo čudno da naučim da Srbi nemaju riječ ajran, ali da je Bosanci koriste. Ne znam dali je _ajran _književna riječ, ali na bugarskom riječ _jogurt _uopće ne postoji. Međutim, na gotovo svim jezicima svijeta, jogurtom zovu kiselo mlijeko. 
Može li mi netko pojasniti gdje se tačnije koristi riječ _ajran_? 
Hvala.


----------



## natasha2000

Ja sam mislila da je jogurt turcizam...

U Srbiji se ne korist turcizmi u tolikoj meri kao u Bosni...


----------



## frumos

natasha2000 said:


> Ja sam mislila da je jogurt turcizam...
> 
> U Srbiji se ne korist turcizmi u tolikoj meri kao u Bosni...


Bez sumnje jogurt je 100% turcizam. Ali evo, u Bugarskoj - zemlja koja je po celom svetu poznata svojim jogurtom i kiselom mlekom takva rec ne postoji. Bas mi je bilo smesno da procitam u jednom francuskom recniku da je rec "yaourt" (jogurt) bugarskog porekla...  Inace, sad se secam i za jednu rec koju znam da se koristi u Bosni a mi imamo takodje i na Bugarskom -_ zulum. _Dali je koristite u Srbiji? Kod nas je pravi dialektski arhaizam...


----------



## natasha2000

Frumos, nemoj da se ljutiš, ali kad sam '92 bila u Bugarskoj, imala sam prilike da probam taj bugarski jogurt i ništa mi se nije svideo... Previše tečan i kiseo za moj ukus...


U Srbiji se koriste turcizmi, kako da ne, ali nekako ne toliko koliko u Bosni, i mnogi od njih koji su u Bosni u svakodnevnoj upotrebi, u Srbiji se ili ne koriste tako da ljudi i ne znaju šta znače, ili ako se i koriste i ljudi znaju šta znače, zvuče arhaično. Kao na primer ta reč koju pominješ, zulum. Zulum, čardak, bećar, sevdah, mašala, hajvan, đul, đul-bašta, nećeš nikad čuti u nekom običnom razgovoru, i pogotovu ne u gradu ili među relativno mlađim osobama. S druge strane, takođe ima drugih, koji su se toliko odomaćili da nemamo druge reči nego turcizam - svi kuvamo kafu u džezvi i obožavamo ćevape, burek i sarme ...

Eto, skoro sam na primer naučila novu reč - džebane. Čitam jednu knjigu o Karađorđu i Prvom srpskom ustanku, i veruj mi, knjiga je prepuna turcizama, što i nije čudno, s obzirom da su Turci u to doba bili na Balkanu. Međutim, mislim da su u Bosni ostali u upotrebi baš iz razloga što u Bosni ima muslimana čiji su preci, sa verom, prihvatili i način života, običaje i jezik Turaka. U Srbiji to nije bio slučaj, pa su se zato i turcizmi manje održali u Srbiji.

Nego... Zar je stvarno ubav turcizam? Ja sam mislila da je slovenska, tj bugarska/makedonska reč...


----------



## Athaulf

Jezik kojim pišeš je stvarno odličan, pa u interesu daljeg usavršavanja, nadam se da ti neće smetati ako napravim par malih ispravki:



frumos said:


> Hvala puno na interesantnim informacijama i korisnim linkovima, Athaulf! U vezi sa s turcizama turcizmima iz Bosne, evo jedne ane*g*dote od prošlog ljeta :
> 
> Na povratku sa s dalmatinske obale sam prošao preko Bosne. Bijaše vrlo top*ao* dan pa se odlučih naručiti _Ajran__ (__za __oni __koji __ne __znaju __to __je __turcizam__) _u jednom restoranu na Baš*č*aršiji, u Sarajevu. Kod nas u Bugarskoj, _Ajran _je m*j*ešavina od kiselog mlijeka i hladne vode - gotovo isti "produkt" mi je don*i*o i sarajevski konobar, dodajući da to nije baš _ajran_, nego _jogurt _koji je nešto gušći od ajrana.
> Sutradan, već u Zlatiboru u Srbiji, opet sam naručio _ajran _na doručku. Ali tada je slijedio začuđeni pogled konobara, čiji je odgovor bio : “Izvinite ali nisam vas baš najbolje razumeo…”. Za razliku od sarajevskog konobara, ovaj u Zlatiboru uopće nije ni znao što je _ajran, _pa sam morao da mu objasnim. Tek se je onda sjetio što sam imao u vidu – « to mi ovde zovemo _jogurt_om »- dodao je nakraju na kraju. Stvarno sam bio zbunjen.
> Baš mi je bilo čudno da naučim da Srbi nemaju riječ ajran, ali da je Bosanci koriste. Ne znam dali da li je _ajran _književna riječ, ali na bugarskom riječ _jogurt _uopće ne postoji. Međutim, na gotovo svim jezicima svijeta, jogurtom zovu kiselo mlijeko.
> Može li mi netko pojasniti gdje se tačnije koristi riječ _ajran_?
> Hvala.



Ekavske riječi _mešavina _i _doneo _sam ispravio u ijekavske, jer mi se čini da si namjeravao napisati cijeli tekst na ijekavskom; ako želiš pisati na ekavskom, onda bi trebao promijeniti _mlijeko_, _riječ_ itd. u ekavski. U svakom slučaju, kad izabereš jednu varijantu, treba biti konzistentan (osim naravno ako doslovno citiraš nekoga tko govori drugom varijantom).

Što se tiče _ajrana_, ja moram priznati da nisam znao za tu riječ, iako sam djetinjstvo proveo u Bosni (ali tamo sam bio samo nekoliko puta nakratko u zadnjih 15 godina, a najveći dio školovanja sam obavio u Hrvatskoj, tako da sam izgubio dosta osjećaja za bosanski vokabular). U svakom slučaju, _jogurt _se i u Bosni koristi daleko više nego _ajran_. U Hrvatskoj je _jogurt_ također standardni termin, a za _ajran _sam siguran da prosječna osoba tamo nije nikad čula tu riječ.


----------



## natasha2000

> Originalmente publicado por *frumos*
> Hvala puno na interesantnim informacijama i korisnim linkovima, Athaulf! U vezi sa s turcizama turcizmima iz Bosne....


 
Athaulf, čini mi se da si ovde pogrešio. Iskreno se nadam da mi nećeš zameriti ovo što ću reći, jer zaista nije ni iz kakve zle namere.
Mislim da je sasvimu redu reći i u vezi SA i u vezi S turcizmima. A ispravljanje ekavice u ijekavicu ja bih obeležila nekom drugom bojom a ne crvenom, pošto je pitanje izbora, kako si to sam rekao, i nije greška. A ovo ti je promaklo:


> Za razliku od sarajevskog konobara, ovaj na Zlatiboru uopće nije ni znao što je _ajran, _pa sam morao da mu objasnim.


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Athaulf, čini mi se da si ovde pogrešio. Iskreno se nadam da mi nećeš zameriti ovo što ću reći, jer zaista nije ni iz kakve zle namere.
> Mislim da je sasvimu redu reći i u vezi SA i u vezi S turcizmima.



Ako se dobro sjećam, "sa" bi se trebalo koristiti samo ispred riječi koje počinju slovom _s_, _z_, _š_ ili _ž_ i u još nekoliko iznimnih slučajeva kojih se ne sjećam svih napamet (kao npr. "sa mnom"). Tako da je pravilno npr. "idem _s_ _bratom_", ali "idem _sa_ _svojim_ bratom". Ovo se odnosi na sva značenja prijedloga "s/sa". Prilično sam siguran da ovo vrijedi u svim varijantama hrvatskih i srpskih pravopisa (možda se varam za neke srpske). 

Ali  u praksi, na ovo većina ljudi ne obraća pažnju, tako da se u svakom slučaju ne radi o velikoj grešci. 



> A ispravljanje ekavice u ijekavicu ja bih obeležila nekom drugom bojom a ne crvenom, pošto je pitanje izbora, kako si to sam rekao, i nije greška.


Profesionalna deformacija -- na poslu sam naviknut na nemilosrdno baratanje crvenom olovkom, bez obzira na to radi li se o greškama ili samo o sugestijama.  Ali dobro, pazit ću na to u budućnosti.



> A ovo ti je promaklo: na Zlatiboru


Da, svakako! Dok sam čitao tekst, iz nepažljivosti sam protumačio "Zlatibor" kao ime naseljenog mjesta (znam što je i gdje je Zlatibor, ali se u tom trenutku nisam prisjetio, pa sam samo prešao preko toga).


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Ako se dobro sjećam, "sa" bi se trebalo koristiti samo ispred riječi koje počinju slovom _s_, _z_, _š_ ili _ž_ i u još nekoliko iznimnih slučajeva kojih se ne sjećam svih napamet (kao npr. "sa mnom"). Tako da je pravilno npr. "idem _s_ _bratom_", ali "idem _sa_ _svojim_ bratom". Ovo se odnosi na sva značenja prijedloga "s/sa". Prilično sam siguran da ovo vrijedi u svim varijantama hrvatskih i srpskih pravopisa (možda se varam za neke srpske).
> 
> Ali u praksi, na ovo većina ljudi ne obraća pažnju, tako da se u svakom slučaju ne radi o velikoj grešci.


 
U srpskom jeziku je pravilno i jedno i drugo. Doduše, Pravopis kaže da treba davati prednost kraćem obliku, _s_, kad god je to moguće (dakle, u svim situacijama osim ispred _s, š, z, ž_ i nemogućim sklopovima poput _sa mnom_). Dakle, tehnički, NIJE greška. 


> Profesionalna deformacija -- na poslu sam naviknut na nemilosrdno baratanje crvenom olovkom, bez obzira na to radi li se o greškama ili samo o sugestijama.  Ali dobro, pazit ću na to u budućnosti.


Znači, još jedan profesor!


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> U srpskom jeziku je pravilno i jedno i drugo. Doduše, Pravopis kaže da treba davati prednost kraćem obliku, _s_, kad god je to moguće (dakle, u svim situacijama osim ispred _s, š, z, ž_ i nemogućim sklopovima poput _sa mnom_). Dakle, tehnički, NIJE greška.



Interesantno. Naime, sjećam se maglovito iz svojih davnih osnovnoškolskih dana u Bosni (4. ili 5. razred) da su nas još tada učili spomenutu razliku između "s" i "sa" (na predmetu koji se zvao "srpskohrvatski jezik" ), pa sam mislio da to vrijedi i za srpski. U današnjem hrvatskom pravopisu se korištenje "sa" umjesto "s" smatra greškom. (Iako je ta greška jako raširena u praksi; mnogi ljudi čak misle da je "s" nepravilan kolokvijalni oblik i da uvijek treba pisati "sa".)



> Znači, još jedan profesor!


Zapravo, asistent.


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> U Srbiji se koriste turcizmi, kako da ne, ali nekako ne toliko koliko u Bosni, i mnogi od njih koji su u Bosni u svakodnevnoj upotrebi, u Srbiji se ili ne koriste tako da ljudi i ne znaju šta znače, ili ako se i koriste i ljudi znaju šta znače, zvuče arhaično. Kao na primer ta reč koju pominješ, zulum. Zulum, čardak, bećar, sevdah, mašala, hajvan, đul, đul-bašta, nećeš nikad čuti u nekom običnom razgovoru, i pogotovu ne u gradu ili među relativno mlađim osobama. S druge strane, takođe ima drugih, koji su se toliko odomaćili da nemamo druge reči nego turcizam - svi kuvamo kafu u džezvi i obožavamo ćevape, burek i sarme ...



Zapravo, većinu turcizama koji su ušli u književni hrvatski i (posebno) srpski jezik ljudi uglavnom više ni ne prepoznaju kao turcizme: _kutija_, _čarapa_, _kundak_, _čizma_, _boja_, _sat_, _jastuk_, _kula_, _džep_, _bakar_...



> Nego... Zar je stvarno ubav turcizam? Ja sam mislila da je slovenska, tj bugarska/makedonska reč...


"Ubav" postoji kao arhaična riječ i u hrvatskom! Neki pisci iz 19. stoljeća su je još aktivno koristili, a vidio sam je čak i u nekim modernim prijevodima poezije. Ne vjerujem da se radi o turcizmu, ali uzevši u obzir ove primjere gore, dok ne vidim što kažu stručnjaci za etimologiju, ništa nije isključeno.


----------



## frumos

natasha2000 said:


> Frumos, nemoj da se ljutiš, ali kad sam '92 bila u Bugarskoj, imala sam prilike da probam taj bugarski jogurt i ništa mi se nije svideo... Previše tečan i kiseo za moj ukus...


Ma nema problema, to je pitanje osobnog ukusa... ja naprimer najvise volim nas _ajran _jer je osvezavajuci_, _ali i vas je dobar sa burekom... 




natasha2000 said:


> Eto, skoro sam na primer naučila novu reč - džebane. Čitam jednu knjigu o Karađorđu i Prvom srpskom ustanku, i veruj mi, knjiga je prepuna turcizama, što i nije čudno, s obzirom da su Turci u to doba bili na Balkanu. Međutim, mislim da su u Bosni ostali u upotrebi baš iz razloga što u Bosni ima muslimana čiji su preci, sa verom, prihvatili i način života, običaje i jezik Turaka. U Srbiji to nije bio slučaj, pa su se zato i turcizmi manje održali u Srbiji.


Slazem se. Interesantno je da vi imate nekih turcizama, koji mi nemamo, kao naprimer _jastuk, __corsokak, __kundak _(ne znam uopste sta znaci ova rec, ali sam je cuo negde)… I nikad nisam razumeo, zasto se u hrvatskoj kaze “15 sati” dok se u Srbiji kaze “15 casova”. Ja sam i u Srbiji cuo rec “sat”, ali “cas” se puno vise koristi… Uzgred, kakav je pravilni plural : _casa _ili_ casova _?




Athaulf said:


> Jezik kojim pišeš je stvarno odličan, pa u interesu daljeg usavršavanja, nadam se da ti neće smetati ako napravim par malih ispravki:


Uopste mi ne smetaju tvoje ispravke, zahvlan sam ti sto si uzeo vremena da me ispravis! To je bilo od velike koristi za mene, pa kad god pogresim, osecaj se slobodnim da me ispravis.



Athaulf said:


> Ekavske riječi _mešavina _i _doneo _sam ispravio u ijekavske, jer mi se čini da si namjeravao napisati cijeli tekst na ijekavskom; ako želiš pisati na ekavskom, onda bi trebao promijeniti _mlijeko_, _riječ_ itd. u ekavski. U svakom slučaju, kad izabereš jednu varijantu, treba biti konzistentan (osim naravno ako doslovno citiraš nekoga tko govori drugom varijantom).


Da, ja to odlicno znam, ali posto je moj materni jezik bugarski, osecam se puno blizim ekavici i uvek kada govorim ili pisem, koristim ekavicu… U onom tekstu sam samo hteo eksperimentisati, da bih video kakav ce biti rezultat.



Athaulf said:


> Što se tiče _ajrana_, ja moram priznati da nisam znao za tu riječ, iako sam djetinjstvo proveo u Bosni (ali tamo sam bio samo nekoliko puta nakratko u zadnjih 15 godina, a najveći dio školovanja sam obavio u Hrvatskoj, tako da sam izgubio dosta osjećaja za bosanski vokabular). U svakom slučaju, _jogurt _se i u Bosni koristi daleko više nego _ajran_. U Hrvatskoj je _jogurt_ također standardni termin, a za _ajran _sam siguran da prosječna osoba tamo nije nikad čula tu riječ.


Ocito su Bosanski i Bugarski blizi jezici kada se radi o turcizmima…  Inace, foneticki i gramaticki Srpski i Bugarski su blizi. A u hrvatskoj koristite reci kao _ve__čer, nevjerojatno_itd… koje se na apsolutno isti nacin kazu i na bugarskom. Koliko ja znam, u Srbiji se kaze _ve__če, neverovatno..._



Athaulf said:


> Da, svakako! Dok sam čitao tekst, iz nepažljivosti sam protumačio "Zlatibor" kao ime naseljenog mjesta (znam što je i gdje je Zlatibor, ali se u tom trenutku nisam prisjetio, pa sam samo prešao preko toga).


Hehe, pa mislim da je moram da vas ispravim tu... nisam imao u vidu planina Zlatibor, nego naseljeno mesto.



Athaulf said:


> "Ubav" postoji kao arhaična riječ i u hrvatskom! Neki pisci iz 19. stoljeća su je još aktivno koristili, a vidio sam je čak i u nekim modernim prijevodima poezije. Ne vjerujem da se radi o turcizmu, ali uzevši u obzir ove primjere gore, dok ne vidim što kažu stručnjaci za etimologiju, ništa nije isključeno.


Ubav ili hubav (na bugarskom) nikako nije turcizam. To je slovenska rec, ali ne znam zasto je ispala od knjizevnog srpskog/hrvatskog jezika. Na bugarskom naprimer imamo samo _hubav_, nemamo _lep._

Inace, i onako smo usli u off-topiku, dali mozete da mi objasnite kada moram da koristim aorist (htedoh, vidoh) i perfekat (hteo sam, video sam)? Dali se aorist vise koristi u Srbiji ili u Hrvatskoj? 
Hvala unapred. 

I na kraju, izvinite moj pravopis, ali imam samo bugarsku tastaturu i 15 minuta moram da trazim slova s diakritickim znacima...


----------



## natasha2000

frumos said:


> Slazem se. Interesantno je da vi imate nekih turcizama, koji mi nemamo, kao naprimer _jastuk, __corsokak, __kundak _(ne znam uopste sta znaci ova rec, ali sam je cuo negde)… I nikad nisam razumeo, zasto se u hrvatskoj kaze “15 sati” dok se u Srbiji kaze “15 casova”. Ja sam i u Srbiji cuo rec “sat”, ali “cas” se puno vise koristi… Uzgred, kakav je pravilni plural : _casa _ili_ casova _?


Kundak je donji deo puške koji se naslanja na rame kada se puce.
Što se sati i časova tiče, moje lično mišljenje je da je to jedna od onih reči oko koje jezički čistunci obožavaju da se prepiru, dok se u narodu jednako korist obe reči. Ne bih znala da ti kažem koja reč je u Srbiji sada pravilna po pravopisu, sećam se (dok sam živela u Srbiji) da su samo na radiju govorili "Tačno je 15 časova!" a da se u narodu govori "Koliko je sati?" Meni bi bilo veoma neobično da me neko pita "Izvin'te kolko je časova?" Naravno, ne mogu da ti pouzdano tvrdim za celu Srbiju, ali što se tiče Šumadije, sati su ubedljivo više u upotrebi.
Čas ima dvojaku množinu. Jedan, dva, tri, četiri časa, od pet pa na dalje su časovi.



> Ocito su bosanski i bugarski blizi jezici kada se radi o turcizmima…  Inace, foneticki i gramaticki srpski i bugarski su blizi. A u Hrvatskoj koristite reci kao _ve__čer, nevjerojatno, _itd., koje se na apsolutno isti nacin kazu i na bugarskom. Koliko ja znam, u Srbiji se kaze _ve__če, neverovatno..._


Veoma interesantno. Nikad ne bih rekla da bugarski i hrvatski mogu imati sličnosti. 
Vodi računa o velikim i malim slovima. Znam da je ovo pre bila brzina i ne neznanje, ali mnogo ružno izgleda.. 


> Hehe, pa mislim da je moram da vas ispravim tu... nisam imao u vidu planina Zlatibor, nego naseljeno mesto.


Ups. 


> Ubav ili hubav (na bugarskom) nikako nije turcizam. To je slovenska rec, ali ne znam zasto je ispala od knjizevnog srpskog/hrvatskog jezika. Na bugarskom naprimer imamo samo _hubav_, nemamo _lep_


Pa ti si rekao da je turcizam. Pogledaj svoj prvi post.


> Inace, i kad smo ionako usli u oftopik (off-topic), dali mozete da mi objasnite kada moram da koristim aorist (htedoh, vidoh) i perfekat (hteo sam, video sam)? Dali se aorist vise koristi u Srbiji ili u Hrvatskoj?
> Hvala unapred.


Ovde su veoma strogi što se oftopika tiče. Preporučila bih ti da otvoriš novu temu. 


> I na kraju, izvinite moj pravopis, ali imam samo bugarsku tastaturu i 15 minuta moram da trazim slova s diakritickim znacima...


Što se mene tiče, možeš da pišeš i ćirilicom, a sigurna sam (znam) da ni Athaulf nema nikakvog problema sa čitanjem iste... 



Athaulf said:


> Interesantno. Naime, sjećam se maglovito iz svojih davnih osnovnoškolskih dana u Bosni (4. ili 5. razred) da su nas još tada učili spomenutu razliku između "s" i "sa" (na predmetu koji se zvao "srpskohrvatski jezik" ), pa sam mislio da to vrijedi i za srpski. U današnjem hrvatskom pravopisu se korištenje "sa" umjesto "s" smatra greškom. (Iako je ta greška jako raširena u praksi; mnogi ljudi čak misle da je "s" nepravilan kolokvijalni oblik i da uvijek treba pisati "sa".)


Moram ti reći da u poslednje vreme pravopis se menja, pa su sada dozvoljene mnoge stvari koje meni toliko paraju uho da svaki put kad čujem nekog da kaže "zadnji" ili "obadvojica" a ja krenem da ga ispravim pa se setim da je to sada ISPRAVNO. Što se tiče S/SA, ispravno jeste, ali se preporučuje oblik S, što u stvari znači, ako hoćeš da znučiš kulturno, onda koristi S a ne SA. Međutim, u ovom konkretnom primeru, slažem se s tobom, toliko se odomaćilo u narodu da veše uopšte niko ne zna šta je tu pravilno a šta ne.


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Što se sati i časova tiče, moje lično mišljenje je da je to jedna od onih reči oko koje jezički čistunci obožavaju da se prepiru, dok se u narodu jednako korist obe reči. Ne bih znala da ti kažem koja reč je u Srbiji sada pravilna po pravopisu, sećam se (dok sam živela u Srbiji) da su samo na radiju govorili "Tačno je 15 časova!" a da se u narodu govori "Koliko je sati?" Meni bi bilo veoma neobično da me neko pita "Izvin'te kolko je časova?" Naravno, ne mogu da ti pouzdano tvrdim za celu Srbiju, ali što se tiče Šumadije, sati su ubedljivo više u upotrebi.



S druge strane, u hrvatskom "čas" znači isključivo "moment" ili "trenutak". Za "čas" u smislu "60 minuta" ili za "školski čas" se koristi isključivo "sat". Tako da bih nekome tko se namjerava sporazumijevati širom bivše Jugoslavije preporučio da uvijek koristi "sat" kao alternativu koju će svugdje razumjeti ispravno.


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> S druge strane, u hrvatskom "čas" znači isključivo "moment" ili "trenutak". Za "čas" u smislu "60 minuta" ili za "školski čas" se koristi isključivo "sat". Tako da bih nekome tko se namjerava sporazumijevati širom bivše Jugoslavije preporučio da uvijek koristi "sat" kao alternativu koju će svugdje razumjeti ispravno.


U Srbiji je isto tako, osim školskog časa/sata, i moje lično mišljenje je da se ne kaže školski sat nego čas iz prostog razloga što ne traje sat vremena nego 45 minuta.


----------



## el_tigre

frumos said:


> Bez sumnje jogurt je 100% turcizam.



Jogurt je *kulurološka posuđenica*. 
Kao što su tekila , hamburger , pizza , baklava , tortilja , viski i  ne može se prevesti jer je to izvorni naziv za određenu stvar koja potječe sa određenog kraja.


----------



## frumos

natasha2000 said:


> Veoma interesantno. Nikad ne bih rekla da bugarski i hrvatski mogu imati sličnosti.


Чак штавише! Наравно да је српски граматички пуно ближи бугарском него хрватски, али кад је реч о лексици, понекад хрватски је ближи бугарском. Ево неколико примера :
View attachment slicnosti.doc
Сигурно има још више сличних речи, али засад то су оне којих сам се сетио. 



natasha2000 said:


> Pa ti si rekao da je turcizam. Pogledaj svoj prvi post.


Рекао сам да је вечина диалектских речи с југоистока Србије турског порекла, али то никако не значи да се ово односи на све речи.


----------



## Maja

el_tigre said:


> Jogurt je *kulurološka posuđenica*.
> Kao što su tekila , hamburger , pizza , baklava , tortilja , viski i  ne može se prevesti jer je to izvorni naziv za određenu stvar koja potječe sa određenog kraja.


Slažem se!



frumos said:


> Чак штавише!


Nadam se da ne zameraš, mala ispravka - "čak štaviše" je pleonazam. Znači samo "čak" ili samo "štaviše" je ispravno. 


frumos said:


> Наравно да је српски граматички пуно ближи бугарском него хрватски, али кад је реч о лексици, понекад хрватски је ближи бугарском.


Ja sam se recimo baš začudila što Bugari govore "kino" (kao i Hrvati). U srpskom je to "bioskop"!



frumos said:


> Inace, i onako smo usli u off-topiku, da li mozete da mi objasnite kada moram da koristim aorist (htedoh, vidEh) i perfekat (hteo sam, video sam)? Da li se aorist vise koristi u Srbiji ili u Hrvatskoj?


Ne znam za Hrvatsku, ali aorist i imperfekat nisu u Srbiji toliko zastupljeni i mogu zvučati arhaično. Možda je bolje da, dok učiš jezik, koristiš samo perfekat jer se lakše gradi. A sama gramatička upotreba aorista je za radnju koja se upravo dogodila pre trenutka govora ili nakon neke druge radnje u prošlosti. Napr. "Upravo jedosmo kad eto tebe. Da si došao ranije, mogao si da nam se pridružiš".


----------



## Athaulf

Maja said:


> Ne znam za Hrvatsku, ali aorist i imperfekat nisu u Srbiji toliko zastupljeni i mogu zvučati arhaično. Možda je bolje da, dok učiš jezik, koristiš samo perfekat jer se lakše gradi. A sama gramatička upotreba aorista je za radnju koja se upravo dogodila pre trenutka govora ili nakon neke druge radnje u prošlosti. Napr. "Upravo jedosmo kad eto tebe. Da si došao ranije, mogao si da nam se pridružiš".



U hrvatskom svakodnevnom govoru su aorist i imperfekt praktički sasvim nestali, iako će ih još uvijek razumjeti svatko. Danas ta glagolska vremena koriste samo pisci i pjesnici. Nekome tko uči jezik bih svakako preporučio da koristi samo perfekt.


----------



## Jela

Evo jedne zanimljive reci! Cini mi se da je niste spominjali...mada nisam bas sve procitala.
'Gari' se koristi iskljucivo u Novom Sadu i znaci drug, prijatelj, momak (u smislu osobe muskog pola-ne neciji momak)...mnogima je i uzrecica, kao u Beogradu 'brate'...

I uglavnom nam se ljudi koji nisu iz NS-a smeju kad nas cuju da koristimo tu rec 



Maja said:


> Slažem se!
> Nadam se da ne zameraš, mala ispravka - "čak štaviše" je pleonazam. Znači samo "čak" ili samo "štaviše" je ispravno.
> Ja sam se recimo baš začudila što Bugari govore "kino" (kao i Hrvati). U srpskom je to "bioskop"!
> Ne znam za Hrvatsku, ali aorist i imperfekat nisu u Srbiji toliko zastupljeni i mogu zvučati arhaično. Možda je bolje da, dok učiš jezik, koristiš samo perfekat jer se lakše gradi. A sama gramatička upotreba aorista je za radnju koja se upravo dogodila pre trenutka govora ili nakon neke druge radnje u prošlosti. Napr. "Upravo jedosmo kad eto tebe. Da si došao ranije, mogao si da nam se pridružiš".


Svaka cast za cak/sta vise...najezim se kad to cujem...a mnogo ljudi to govori...
Sto se tice aorista, zavisi o kom delu srbije se radi...U NS-u tesko da bi mogli cuti 'upravo jedosmo' dok je juznije veca mogucnost. Mi bismo pre rekli 'Upravo smo jeli' ili 'Sad smo zavrsili sa jelom' ili 'tek sto smo rucali' ili tako vec nesto...
Aorist vise koristimo sarkasticno ili u sali


----------



## natasha2000

Jela said:


> Sto se tice aorista, zavisi o kom delu srbije se radi...U NS-u tesko da bi mogli cuti 'upravo jedosmo' dok je juznije veca mogucnost. Mi bismo pre rekli 'Upravo smo jeli' ili 'Sad smo zavrsili sa jelom' ili 'tek sto smo rucali' ili tako vec nesto...
> Aorist vise koristimo sarkasticno ili u sali


Слажем се. У Србији такође нико неће ређи једосмо... Претпостављам да Маји једноставно у том моменту није пао на памет неки бољи пример. Аорист би на пример био употребљен кад на пример, Лаза само шпто је отишао, дође Жика и пита:Где је Лаза? А три одговориш: Сад оде. Или Жика види да Лаза одлази али не зна где, па пита: А где оде Лаза?
Аорист такође доста користимо да бисмо означили намеру у врло блиској будућности. Исти тај Лаза, може рећи док се диже и облачи јакну и излази на врата: Е, одох ја.

Или ти нешто испадне из руке и сагнеш се да тражиђ и не можеш да га нађеш па кажеш: Па  сад ми испаде из руке, не знам где је могло да се дене....


----------



## Jela

Potpuno se slazem!
('Gde je moglo da se *dene*'...kol'ko to nisam cula  )


----------



## Maja

natasha2000 said:


> Претпостављам да Маји једноставно у том моменту није пао на памет неки бољи пример.


Primer sam dala samo da prikažem "oblik" aorista a to mi je prvo palo na pamet. Nisam navodila one koji su u čestoj upotrebi! 

Evo jednog lepog primera: "Dođoh, videh, pobedih!"


----------



## natasha2000

Maja said:


> Primer sam dala samo da prikažem "oblik" aorista a to mi je prvo palo na pamet. Nisam navodila one koji su u čestoj upotrebi!
> 
> Evo jednog lepog primera: "Dođoh, videh, pobedih!"


 
Savršen primer aorista se upravo nalazi i u tvom potpisu! 

"*UBI* me jaka reč!"


Ubiše čoveka!
Ubismo čoveka!

Ja mislim da upotreba aorista često implicira i uključenje emocija u govor. Kada se radi o neutralnom pripovedanju, mnogo češće se koristi Perfekat.


----------



## frumos

A ovo sa svoje strane me seća na jednu izreku, koju nikad nisam razumeo   :
"Tri loša ubiše Milosa."
Da li to ima nekakve veze sa istorijom Srbije?  
I još nešto : da li neko može da mi objasni šta znači i u kakvom kontekstu se upotrebljava fraza "Al ne lezi vraže"?
Hvala


----------



## natasha2000

Mislim da se prva odnosi na Miloša Obilića, koji je ubio cara Murata u Kosovskoj bici. Simbol junaka, (jer je došao glave ljutom neprijatelju, Turčinu), ubiše ga lošiji od njega - Turci, koji ga pogubiše na licu mesta po kratkom postupku, a njegovu glavu nabiše na kolac i pokazaše Srbima, što je delovalo kao elemenat desmoralizacije istih.
Dakle... To kažeš kada neko vredan strada od strane onih koji su manje vredni...

Al' ne lezi vraže... Drugim rečima: Ali to nije sve, ali postojala je jedna začkoljica, ali iako je sve dobro, ipak ima nešto što tu smeta...

Možda drugi uspeju bolje da ti objasne...


----------



## frumos

Natasha, hvala ti na iscrpnom odgovoru! Imam samo jos jedno pitanje - sto se tice "lezi" - je li to imperativ glagola _ležiti ?_


----------



## natasha2000

frumos said:


> Natasha, hvala ti na iscrpnom odgovoru! Imam samo jos jedno pitanje - sto se tice "lezi" - je li to imperativ glagola _ležiti ?_


 
Da, ali glagol je ležati, ne ležiti (barem u srpskoj varijanti )...

Kad smo već kod ležanja, evo ti još jedan idiom. Kada za nekog kažeš on je "lezilebović" odnosiš se na izreku "lezi 'lebu da te jedem", što opet znači da je neko toliko lenj, da čak ne može ni sam da uzme da jede... U prenosnom značenju, to je osoba koja sve očekuje da ima na gotovo (evo još jedne: da mu se sve servira na tanjiru), izuzetno lenja i bez inicijative.


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Kad smo već kod ležanja, evo ti još jedan idiom. Kada za nekog kažeš on je "lezilebović" odnosiš se na izreku "lezi 'lebu da te jedem", što opet znači da je neko toliko lenj, da čak ne može ni sam da uzme da jede... U prenosnom značenju, to je osoba koja sve očekuje da ima na gotovo (evo još jedne: da mu se sve servira na tanjiru), izuzetno lenja i bez inicijative.




Meni se međutim više sviđa varijanta _džabalebaroš_.  A odličan mi je i ekvivalentan izraz _gotovan_.   

Ova prva je posebno zgodna jer se može transformirati u skoro pa bilo koju drugu vrstu riječi -- _džabalebariti_, _džabalebarenje_, _džabalebaroški_...


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Meni se međutim više sviđa varijanta _džabalebaroš_. A odličan mi je i ekvivalentan izraz _gotovan_.
> 
> Ova prva je posebno zgodna jer se može transformirati u skoro pa bilo koju drugu vrstu riječi -- _džabalebariti_, _džabalebarenje_, _džabalebaroški_...


 
Slažem se, ali pošto sam pošla od glagola ležati, pade mi na pamet lezilebović. U suštini, lezilebović i džabalebaroš su braća ...


----------



## frumos

Athaulf said:


> Meni se međutim više sviđa varijanta _džabalebaroš_. A odličan mi je i ekvivalentan izraz _gotovan_.


Jeste, tu rec imamo i na Bugarskom.


natasha2000 said:


> U suštini, lezilebović i džabalebaroš su braća ...


Da nema mozda drugi nesto madjarsko u krvi?  Ova _baroš _stvarno zvuci "madjarski". Sto se tice _džabale_-a, lici na neku cigansku rec.

I sad jos malo u vezi sa temom. Da li znate sta znace reci _jaran _i _čemer_? Cesto ih cujem u narodnim pesmama. Mislim da je cemer neko pice, ali mozda se varam...


----------



## natasha2000

frumos said:


> Jeste, tu rec imamo i na Bugarskom.
> 
> Da nema mozda drugi nesto madjarsko u krvi?  Ova _baroš _stvarno zvuci "madjarski". Sto se tice _džabale_-a, lici na neku cigansku rec.
> 
> I sad jos malo u vezi sa temom. Da li znate sta znace reci _jaran _i _čemer_? Cesto ih cujem u narodnim pesmama. Mislim da je cemer neko pice, ali mozda se varam...


 
Ne, nema ni trunke mađarskog u sebi. Džabalebaroš je kovanica od reči džaba/džabe - što je turcizam, ako se ne varam i znači besplatno, gratis. Sufiks -lebaroš sadrži u sebi opet reč "'leba", tj. hleb. -oš bi bio sufiks koji označava nekog vršioca radnje, to jest nekog ko hoće "leba" za džabe. Eto , to ti je džabalebaroš, ili lezilebović .

Jaran je takođe turcizam i koriste ga isključivo u Bosni, i znači drug, prijatelj...

čemer - gorčina. Čemerno bi bilo gorko. Za ovo nisam sigurna, ali mislim da je takođe turcizam.


----------



## el_tigre

*Here  some part  od vocabulary. This shows originally Italian word in Croatia-Chakavian speech

Chakavian    Italian    Standard Croatian    English*
Adio!    Addio!    Zbogom!, Doviđenja     Bye!; Goodbye!
afitat    afitare    iznajmiti    to rent
balat    ballare    plesati    to dance
barka    barca    čamac    boat
beštija    bestia    zvijer;životinja    beast;animal
beštima    bestima    psovka,kletva    a swear, a curse
beštimat    afitare    psovati    to swear
bokun        komad,dio    part,piece
balat    ballare    plesati    to dance
balat    ballare    plesati    to dance
barka    barca    čamac    boat
beštija    bestia    zvijer;životinja    beast;animal
beštima    bestima    psovka    a swear, a curse
beštimat    bestimare    psovati    to swear, to curse
biljetin    biglietto    karta    ticket
bokun        komad,dio    part,piece
botun    bottone    dugme,puce,gumb    button
cukar    zucchero    šećer    sugar
cukrit    zuccherare    šećeriti    to add sugar, to sweeten
đardin     giardino    vrt     garden
faculet    fazzoletto    maramica;rupčić    tissue
fermat (se)    fermar(si)    zaustaviti (se); prekinuti    to stop (yourself); to break
fažol    fagiolo    grah    beans
fregat    fregare    brisati    
fumanje    fumare    pušenje    smoking
fumat    fumare    pušiti    to smoke
furešt    forestiere    stranac    foreigner
ižula    isola    otok    island
kadena    catena    lanac    chain
kampanel     campanello    zvonik     a bell tower
kalat (se)        spustiti (se)    
kantat    cantare    pjevati    to sing
kaštel    castello    dvorac,utvrda    castle
kuriozan    curioso    zantiželjan,radoznao    curious
kurioznost    curiosita    znatiželja, radoznalost    curiousity
kušin    cuscino    jastuk    pillow
kužina    cucina    kuhinja    kitchen
lampadina    lampada    svjetiljka    a lamp
mankat    mancare    nedostajati    to miss,to have a lack of...
nona    nonna    baka    grandmother
nono    nonno    djed    grandfather
parićat    preparare    skuhati,spremiti    to prepait(cook) a food
pasat    passare    proći    to pass
patata    pattata    krumpir    patato
pensat    pensare    misliti    to think
peškarija    pescaria    ribarnica    a fish shop
pitura    pittura    boja    a paint; a color
piturat    pitturare    bojati    to paint
pjat    piatto    tanjur    plate
pomidor, pomadora    pommadoro    rajčica    tomato
ponistra    finestra    prozor    window
priša    prisa    žurba ,hitnja    a rush
prišit; prešit    fare prisa    žuriti    to rush
ređipet    reggipetto    grudnjak    bra
rubinet    rubinetto    slavina    tap, faucet
sekat    seccare    izbacivati vodu iz nečega    to put the water out of smth
šjor    signore    gospodin    sir, mister
šjorina    signorina    gospođica    miss
škatula    scatola    kutija    box
šporkat    sporcare    (za)prljati    to make smth dirty
šporko    sporco    prljavo    dirty
šporkeca    sporcezza    prljavština    a dirtiness
pržun    prigione    zatvor    prison, jail
šugaman    sciugamano    ručnik    towell
šugat    sciugare    brisati    -to mop, to sweep, to wipe
timun    timone    kormilo;volan    steering wheel
timunjer    timonero    kormilar ()
ura    ora    sat    hour


----------



## el_tigre

These word in 1st column are not used always and not in all chakavian speaking region. Somewhere are used words from 3rd column , and somewhere non-standard croatian words.
Some words from 1st column are used in non-chakavian speaking region.


----------



## natasha2000

> cukar zucchero šećer sugar


 
I think that this one has arabic root, since in Spanish it has, and it is azúcar.


----------



## el_tigre

natasha2000 said:


> I think that this one has arabic root, since in Spanish it has, and it is azúcar.


*šećer* is originally turkish word (*şeker*).


----------



## Outsider

I believe the Arabic and Turkish words themselves are derived from Greek, so I suppose Serbian and Croatian could have got it directly from Greek. Note also the absence of the Arabic article _al-_ in the Serbian/Croatian word, unlike in Spanish.


----------



## beclija

"šećer" has definitely enterd Croatian via Turkish, not directly. You can see it in the form: for example, it is very typical that Turkish -k- especially before e,i,ö,ü is rendered as -ć-.


----------



## Athaulf

beclija said:


> "šećer" has definitely enterd Croatian via Turkish, not directly. You can see it in the form: for example, it is very typical that Turkish -k- especially before e,i,ö,ü is rendered as -ć-.



Similar to _ćenifa _and _ćumur_.


----------



## Athaulf

Outsider said:


> I believe the Arabic and Turkish words themselves are derived from Greek, so I suppose Serbian and Croatian could have got it directly from Greek. Note also the absence of the Arabic article _al-_ in the Serbian/Croatian word, unlike in Spanish.



Actually, it seems like the word entered Arabic from Persian, and Persian from Sanskrit.


----------



## el_tigre

Some other Turkish word accepted in standard Croatian:

    * bakar < tur. bakır
    * boja < tur. boya
    * bubreg < tur. böbrek
    * budala < tur. budala
    * čarapa < tur. çorap
    * čelik < tur. çelik
    * dućan < tur. dükkân
    * džep < tur. cep
    * jastuk < tur. yastık
    * jogurt < tur. yoğurt
    * kat < tur. kat
    * kula < tur. kule
    * kutija < tur. kutu
    * majmun < tur. maymun
    * pamuk < tur. pamuk
    * pekmez < tur. pekmez
    * rakija < tur. rakı
    * sapun < tur. sabun
    * sat < tur. saat
    * temelj < tur. temel
    * torba < tur. torba


----------



## Outsider

Athaulf said:


> Actually, it seems like the word entered Arabic from Persian, and Persian from Sanskrit.


Indeed, I misremembered. The borrowing must have been in the opposite direction (Arabic --> Greek).


----------



## el_tigre

Some  other words from chakavian southern chakavian:


 bičve-čarape
  bidon-kanistar
  bokun-komad, dio
  dohodit- dolaziti
  gret-ići
  guda, gudin-svinja (m,f)
  lancun-plahta(čaršaf)
  marenda-užina
  perun-nož
  postole-cipele
  prova-pramac
  skula-škola
  španjulet-cigareta
  špigete-vezice(šnjure,pertle)
  tovar-magarac
  vazest-uzeti


----------



## meeryanah

A propos vaše S/SA rasprave

Mislim da mlađe generacije svjesno ne bi pogriješile u tome, jer su u srednjoj školi te greške prestrašne u zadaćnicama npr. (onim sastavcima koji se pišu za ocjenu na hrvatskom).

Ije i je su nam veći problem. A neki se još muče sa č i ć.


----------



## meeryanah

A kad već pitaš za dijalektizme, ne znam spada li tu i izgovor, u svakom slučaju u Zagrebu, među mladima, Č ne zvuči baš kao Č u Slavoniji, ili Srbiji recimo. 
Shvatila sam to kad su mi se u Beogradu smijali da četiri govorim ćetiri, što nije istina, jer kao i ostatak moje generacije, poprilično sam svijesna razlike, ali samo malo mekši izgovor imamo.


----------



## Athaulf

meeryanah said:


> A propos vaše S/SA rasprave
> 
> Mislim da mlađe generacije svjesno ne bi pogriješile u tome, jer su u srednjoj školi te greške prestrašne u zadaćnicama npr. (onim sastavcima koji se pišu za ocjenu na hrvatskom).
> 
> Ije i je su nam veći problem. A neki se još muče sa č i ć.



Probleme sa _č_ i _ć_ razumijem, jer mi je jasno da je moguće da netko stvarno nema sluha za tu razliku (jednako kao što ja nemam sluha za razlike između mnogih glasova u nekim stranim jezicima). Ali nije mi jasno zašto toliko ljudi ima problema s razlikovanjem _ije_ i _je_. Nas su u školi učili jednostavnu metodu: reci riječ naglas ili u sebi i ako je _e_ dugo, tj. može se rastegnuti u izgovoru, piši _ije_, a inače piši _je_. Npr. _l*ijeeee*po_ (dugo _e_), ali _l*je*pota _(kratko _e_). Još nikad nisam vidio protuprimjer za ovo jednostavno pravilo.


----------



## Duya

Athaulf said:


> Probleme sa _č_ i _ć_ razumijem, jer mi je jasno da je moguće da netko stvarno nema sluha za tu razliku (jednako kao što ja nemam sluha za razlike između mnogih glasova u nekim stranim jezicima). Ali nije mi jasno zašto toliko ljudi ima problema s razlikovanjem _ije_ i _je_. Nas su u školi učili jednostavnu metodu: reci riječ naglas ili u sebi i ako je _e_ dugo, tj. može se rastegnuti u izgovoru, piši _ije_, a inače piši _je_. Npr. _l*ijeeee*po_ (dugo _e_), ali _l*je*pota _(kratko _e_). Još nikad nisam vidio protuprimjer za ovo jednostavno pravilo.



Pravopis eksplicitno navodi izvedenice od _mjesto, mjera i sjesti_ kao izuzetke, tj. u njima se nikad ne javlja _ije_ čak i kad je slog dug (_namještati_, _mjerni_, _zasjedati_). Tu bi došla i _vjera _(_vjernik, nevjerstvo_). Mislim da postoji još par sličnih izuzetaka (kojih trenutno ne mogu da se sjetim), ali ne i u obratnom smjeru, tj. _ije_ nikad nije kratko. 

Ali, s druge strane, u pravu si: većina grešaka koje sam vidio je u pogrešnom "skraćivanju" _ije_, ne u pogrešnom "produžavanju" _je._


----------



## el_tigre

Here is a list of dialectal phrases and idioms from Split:


http://free-st.htnet.hr/skroz/skrozspliski.html


----------



## dudasd

frumos said:


> Na povratku sa dalmatinske obale sam prošao preko Bosne. Bijaše vrlo topli dan pa se odlučih naručiti _Ajran__ (__za __oni __koji __ne __znaju __to __je __turcizam__) _u jednom restoranu na Bašćaršiji, u Sarajevu. Kod nas u Bugarskoj, _Ajran _je mešavina od kiselog mlijeka i hladne vode - gotovo isti "produkt" mi je doneo i sarajevski konobar, dodajući da to nije baš _ajran_, nego _jogurt _koji je nešto gušći od ajrana.
> Sutradan, već u Zlatiboru u Srbiji, opet sam naručio _ajran _na doručku. Ali tada je slijedio začuđeni pogled konobara, čiji je odgovor bio : “Izvinite ali nisam vas baš najbolje razumeo…”. Za razliku od sarajevskog konobara, ovaj u Zlatiboru uopće nije ni znao što je _ajran, _pa sam morao da mu objasnim. Tek se je onda sjetio što sam imao u vidu – « to mi ovde zovemo _jogurt_om »- dodao je nakraju. Stvarno sam bio zbunjen.
> Baš mi je bilo čudno da naučim da Srbi nemaju riječ ajran, ali da je Bosanci koriste. Ne znam dali je _ajran _književna riječ, ali na bugarskom riječ _jogurt _uopće ne postoji. Međutim, na gotovo svim jezicima svijeta, jogurtom zovu kiselo mlijeko.
> Može li mi netko pojasniti gdje se tačnije koristi riječ _ajran_?
> Hvala.


 
Ovo je malo veći skok na sam početak _threada_, ali pošto je i mene relativno nedavno (pre dve godine) zainteresovao ajran... evo rezultata te zanimljive istrage: 

Ajran i jogurt nisu isto. Obe su reči turskog porekla, ali različitog značenja. O etimologiji reči _ayran_ postoji ovde moj opširniji post u *Etymology and history of Languages/Ayran*, no ukratko, reč je izvedena (putem metateze) iz korena _ay__ır- _i glagola _ay__ırmak_ - "razdvajati", jer je reč o ukiseljenoj mlaćenici (tzv. "buttermilk" na engleskom) - nusproduktu koji nastaje pri bućkanju (odn. pravljenju) maslaca. (Napomena: u Srbiji - a verovatno i šire - mlaćenica je u davna vremena bila veoma omiljeno piće; danas se pije retko, ali se smatra lekovitim.) Tako bar glasi tradicionalni turski recept. Kako ga prave u Bugarskoj, ne znam, mada sam ga tamo probala. Lepo bi bilo dobiti i bugarski recept - da li se taj ajran i sad pravi od mlaćenice, ili pak zaista mešaju jogurt s vodom. Kada sam tamo tražila jogurt, dobijala sam od prodavaca uvek pravi jogurt - ali s voćem.

Jogurt pak potiče iz korena _yoğur- _- zgusnuti (se), i dobija se potkiseljavanjem čistog mleka, prethodno zagrejanog do oko 80 stepeni pa naglo ohlađenog na četrdesetak stepeni. (Potvrđujem ličnim iskustvom, dobija se isti jogurt kao iz prodavnice.) To je onaj jogurt koji mi poznajemo. Isti mlečni proizvod naziva se jogurtom i na zapadu - uglavnom, bar koliko sam ja upoznata.

Kiselo mleko otprilike spada u neku treću kategoriju - sigurno bar neki među nama pamte da se isti proizvod nekada u SFRJ prodavao kao "kiselo mleko" i kao "kiselo vrhnje" (ovo drugo je u prevodu "kisela pavlaka"). Često sam u Bosni i vidim da se tamo još koriste oba naziva. Po tome bi kiselo mleko bi verovatno potpadalo pod kategoriju "sour cream" - kad kupim kiselo vrhnje od 3 % masnoće, kupila sam kiselo mleko. Kad kupim kiselo vrhnje od 20 % masnoće - kupila sam kiselu pavlaku. 

Iskreno, meni najviše muke zadaje kad strancima treba da objasnim šta je srpski kajmak... uglavnom uvek moram da objasnim čitav proces proizvodnje.


----------



## Glitz

el_tigre said:


> Some other Turkish word accepted in standard Croatian:
> 
> * bakar < tur. bakır
> * boja < tur. boya
> * bubreg < tur. böbrek
> * budala < tur. budala
> * čarapa < tur. çorap
> * čelik < tur. çelik
> * dućan < tur. dükkân
> * džep < tur. cep
> * jastuk < tur. yastık
> * jogurt < tur. yoğurt
> * kat < tur. kat
> * kula < tur. kule
> * kutija < tur. kutu
> * majmun < tur. maymun
> * pamuk < tur. pamuk
> * pekmez < tur. pekmez
> * rakija < tur. rakı
> * sapun < tur. sabun
> * sat < tur. saat
> * temelj < tur. temel
> * torba < tur. torba


 
Majmun is also the same in Persian.


----------



## el_tigre

meeryanah said:


> Shvatila sam to kad su mi se u Beogradu smijali da četiri govorim ćetiri, što nije istina, jer kao i ostatak moje generacije, poprilično sam sv*i*jesna razlike, ali samo malo mekši izgovor imamo.



Primjetih također da stanovnici umjetno ijekavskih sredina (ako npr. zagreb, Rijeka)  slabo razlikuju IJE/JE.

pa čuješ:sl*i*jedeći umjesto *sljedeći*!


----------



## mezzapazza

el_tigre said:


> Primjetih također da stanovnici umjetno ijekavskih sredina (ako npr. zagreb, Rijeka)  slabo razlikuju IJE/JE.
> 
> pa čuješ:sl*i*jedeći umjesto *sljedeći*!



Jedno i drugo je ispravno, samo što značenje nije isto:

*sljedeći* - pridjev, npr. sljedeći mjesec
*slijedeći* - glagolski prilog sadašnji glagola slijediti, npr. Slijedeći tragove, pronašli smo lopova.


----------



## mezzapazza

Athaulf said:


> Probleme sa _č_ i _ć_ razumijem, jer mi je jasno da je moguće da netko stvarno nema sluha za tu razliku (jednako kao što ja nemam sluha za razlike između mnogih glasova u nekim stranim jezicima). Ali nije mi jasno zašto toliko ljudi ima problema s razlikovanjem _ije_ i _je_. Nas su u školi učili jednostavnu metodu: reci riječ naglas ili u sebi i ako je _e_ dugo, tj. može se rastegnuti u izgovoru, piši _ije_, a inače piši _je_. Npr. _l*ijeeee*po_ (dugo _e_), ali _l*je*pota _(kratko _e_). Još nikad nisam vidio protuprimjer za ovo jednostavno pravilo.



Mda, a Vjesnik?


----------



## Athaulf

mezzapazza said:


> Mda, a Vjesnik?



Da, Duya mi je već skrenuo pažnju na nekoliko izuzetaka od pravila koje sam spomenuo...


----------



## el_tigre

mezzapazza said:


> Jedno i drugo je ispravno, samo što značenje nije isto:
> 
> *sljedeći* - pridjev, npr. sljedeći mjesec
> *slijedeći* - glagolski prilog sadašnji glagola slijediti, npr. Slijedeći tragove, pronašli smo lopova.



Da, znam da postoje oba oblika.
Ali stvar je u tomu da nerijetko viđam da se piše *slijedeći* ondje gdje treba ići  *sljedeći.

*pa tako se vidi*: **slijedeći* *mjesec* !!


----------



## Duya

Athaulf said:


> Mda, a Vjesnik?
> 
> Da, Duya mi je već skrenuo pažnju na nekoliko izuzetaka od pravila koje sam spomenuo...



E ta je riječ i meni mutna . Izgovor bi valjda trebalo da je kratak, ali većina ljudi (uključujući, valjda, i mene, bar kad je o novinama riječ) ga izgovara sa dugim slogom.

Mislim da je "vjesnik" u suštini paralelan sa "rječnik/riječnik" (što je valjda validan dublet -- je li?) pa bi -- u teoriji -- trebalo priznati i "v*i*jesnik". Ali svašta bi trebalo u teoriji...


----------

